# Value of Vintage Fly Rods - advice needed...



## Designasaurus

Hi - I recently purchased several vintage fly rods from two older gentlemen.  Ultimately I would like to keep one to use & learn to fly fish & sell the rest to pay bills (business has been slow & we have medical bills to pay).  

I see that identical models of a couple are listed for several hundred $$ on ebay (good sign?) but honestly have no idea of the actual value of any of them.  I have listed them on GON but need advice on what they may be worth & which I should hang onto.  Thanks, WW

I am thinking I should keep the Fenwick or the Loomis rod but am not even sure if the length/weight make sense for general purpose fishing by someone who will be a beginner.  I think the 3 older rods (5-7) are probably just wall hangers or maybe worth something to a collector.

Following is what I have:

(1)  Fenwick F706 7' 3 1/8 oz, 2 pc, Trilobular Plastic Hard Case, cloth sleeve - appears unused

(2)  Red Start Redington RS904/5 9'  #4/5 2 pc, rigid cloth covered case - used/very good shape - cork grip is darkened & missing small chip 

(3)  SAGE Graphite IIIGel 490 LLB, 2 pc, Aluminum Hard Case with "O" Ring Cap (small dent in case), cloth sleeve - appears unused

(4)  G Loomis GL3 FR963 8' #3 line, 2pc, rigid cloth covered case with aluminum cap that says "JACKSON fly 8' #3 2 pc" - cloth sleeve - appears unused

(5)  South Bend Hexagonal Bamboo, 3pc, missing tip, middle section missing 3 guides, Old reel with Bakelite 

(6)  Heddon Pal #8357 Mark II 8 1/2', 3pc, middle section seems like it has been added as part of a repair - missing one guide, South Bend Oren-O-Matic Reel #1130 Model D

(7)  Unknown Maker, "Reconditioned by Lou Williams of Chatanooga TN", 3 pc, Hexagonal Bamboo, repaired tip, missing 2 guides, South Bend ORENO baitcasting reel no. 1000, if you google Lou Williams there is an article about him presenting President Eisenhower one of his handmade fly rods

(8) Shakespeare Alpha Model 2529V Flyreel, appears unused but has scratches etc from being carried in metal tacklebox


----------



## centerpin fan

IMO, the Loomis and the Sage are easily the two best rods on your list.  

If I had to pick one, I'd keep the Sage solely because it's a 4wt which is a little more versatile than the 3wt Loomis.


----------



## Jimmy Harris

Sage LL's have developed a cult following.  A 389-4 LL just sold on ebay this week for over $800.00!  Please don't assume your two-piece is worth this but it's definitely worth more than it was new.  Plus it is a custom made from an LL blank (thus the "B").  Not worth what a factory made rod will be.  Two piece rods don't bring as much as three or four piece.  Besides, you need to keep that one.  It's one of the best fly rods ever made.


----------



## Pale Rider

+1 to what Jimmy said. And if 100 people responded differently, go with what he said. I have that rod in my collection and that and my Winston BIIx 5wt 8'-6" are two that will never be sold.


----------



## fishinbub

What's the length on those two cane rods?


----------



## Designasaurus

Not sure where to measure from on the grip end but approx 8'.

Thank you to all the good advice - I appreciate knowing now which rod to hang onto.


----------



## DFB

I would keep the sage LL. I have that same model (along with 7 of his brothers in 2 thru 6 weights) in a factory built rod and would not sell it or any of the others.  A 4 or 5 weight will catch just about any thing you want to fish for around here except a very large stripper.


----------



## Bream Pole

ditto the sage


----------



## fishinbub

If all the sections are full length, and the rod is 8' (including length of grip), it might be worth a few bucks even in that condition. Are there any markings on the rod? Length? Model number?


----------



## Designasaurus

Here are pictures of the bamboo rods.

One is labeled South Bend with the old reel (cannot find a name on it).

The other doesn’t have a branding on it but has the following inscription: “Reconditioned by Lou Williams 3315 Windsor Court Chatanooga Tenn. For J.O. Hobson Memphis Tenn.

Here is a link to an article about Lou Williams presenting President Eisenhower one of his rods:

http://news.google.com/newspapers?ni...g=4433,3272135


----------



## Win1917

Do you have any pics of the Fenwick? The earlier ones from the early 70's were pretty nice rods especially in the shorter lengths. With the plastic rod tube though I'm pretty sure that's from after the company was bought.


----------



## GLS

I hate the idea of any rod I bought new in the 1960s-1980s being tagged as "vintage".   The bamboo rods aren't valuable, especially  with broken tip sections to the extent shown in photos.  Reconditioned rods are never better than the rod in its new, original condition regardless of who does the reconditioning.  Unless the rod was made by a collectable rodbuilder, reconditioning doesn't elevate the value or status regardless of who did the reconditioning.  Both are wall-hangers at best and I would not advise spending good money after bad in reconditioning either.    Now if either rod casts an appropriate sized line nicely, it might be a fishable rod.  There's no way to determine an appropriate line size without trying out different lines unless the rod itself has it written on it.  The Sage is the pick of the litter, but no graphite rod is "vintage."


----------



## henryc

DFB said:


> I would keep the sage LL. I have that same model (along with 7 of his brothers in 2 thru 6 weights) in a factory built rod and would not sell it or any of the others.  A 4 or 5 weight will catch just about any thing you want to fish for around here except a very large stripper.



With all due respect, I disagree with that statement...slightly. You might be able to work out a "deal" and trade that Sage custom LL for a large stripper. However, that being said I certainly would not risk fishing that rod for a large striper...


----------



## Win1917

> The Sage is the pick of the litter, but no graphite rod is "vintage."



I hear ya but they're getting close...as weird as it is to say, the first graphite rods are pushing 40 yrs old already .


----------

